# Wallpaper for an Indoor Haunt



## smootah

Running a large Haunt - I'm looking for the best place to get Wallpaper that will give it an old "Haunted Mansion" feel - that I can place onto our plywood walls. I'd rather not have the entire haunt be plain Plywood walls, or painted black or lined with painters plastic. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Bone Dancer

The product is called Scene Setters, and is a plastic sheet with printed images of various types of walls. Stone walls, haunted house walls, ect. Comes in 4 x 20 ft rolls an is in the $20 range (plus or minus). With care it is reusable. What I have is almost ten years old.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...s,aps,4329&rh=i:aps,k:halloween scene setters


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I concur with Bone Dancer, I have used these Scene Setters in the past and they work really great. You can use them over and over again, if they are taken care of, and not totally beaten to death from people going through my haunts.*_


----------



## LucDarque

You also have the option of stenciling. We used this method in one of our rooms and it came out great. We simply painted the wall a satin finish and placed some lace over it and spray painted it with a flat black. The result was awesome. And cheap.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer's suggestion is quick, easy and effective. If you have access to a 36" plotter, you can vectorize and photoshop any wallpaper you want (or use a good quality HM pattern).










I did a more labor intensive method for a friend once. We had some cheap, thin paneling that was about 4x8.

SHEENS
Base coat: eggshell
Pattern: satin

He drew the pattern and I routed out with a dremel bit; this part took awhile but I had a rigid stencil. While the plywood was flat on the ground, I rolled the base coat on a couple of times. Then laid the gigantic stencil over the plywood and hap-haphazardly rolled the pattern a couple of times. The thickness of the paneling, coupled with a hap-hazard paint job, made a nice dilapidated, crusty old looking wallpaper. I admit it was unecessary, but like I always say, I strive to be as realistic as possible. I want everything to look great, even with the lights on.

Just my two cents.


----------



## deadSusan

I too thought of stenciling LucDarque. As Lord H says, you can really get some nice aging with it.

Lord H, that is absolutely awesome! Heck I was thinking of plain old damask, but that takes it to the next haunt level!


----------



## Lord Homicide

If you're talking about the wallpaper above, that ain't mine. It's in a portion of the haunted mansion at Disneyland. The pattern that we used was a fairly simple damask pattern. The walls were never a focal point and far enough away that the small details were skipped. If the observer was close enough, I would have went that extra mile.

Any detail work would have been done with another stencil made from Stegowrap (vapor barrier used under building slabs). Where do you get it? Buy a roll or, if you see a building slab being placed, *ask* the contractor for scrap. It is a fairly rigid, durable yellow plastic material. There is usually a lot of usable scraps left over that end up in the dumpster.

You can cut a square of Stego out, place it over the pattern, trace the outline then cut out details as desired. When that is prepped, place the single stencil over the pattern and paint over it (spray, roll or brush). Slide it around the panel and apply paint. It is a fairly quick operation for the amount of detail it yields.


----------



## Spanky

My local Menards had wallpaper on sale- 3.99 with a 3.99 mail in rebate. maybe yours is running something similar.


----------



## kswinburn

I use bed sheets from walmart there like $4.50 for a twin which is the size of a 4x8 wall works great holds stains and can be stenciled also gives it a good look


----------



## danb708

*Traditional wallpaper*

I recommend a cheap traditional wallpaper just make sure its vinyl so that its more durable. My hot glue cobwebber peeled the finish off of of the paper when I broke everything down last Halloween. The vinyl papers are more durable and can stand up to more abuse. I bought mine off of Amazon pretty cheap!


----------



## Fright Boy

Could you just buy some cheap wall paper and then spray it with Tea and coffee in a garden sprayer? Do as someone else suggested and spray paint from a distance. Maybe do a coach says and "Rub some dirt on it!!"

I have never dealt with wallpaper. Not even in my domestic life. I'm just spitballing here.


----------

